# I Need A 5.5 mm Nutdriver



## dig-it (Mar 15, 2007)

I`d like one that is magnetic, 8-10 inch blade, soft-grip handle preferred. If you`ve come across one online or in a major retail store, please do share.


----------



## nazgul (Mar 16, 2007)

Check with the Snap On truck in your area. They should have a 1/4" driver with a screwdriver handle and just get a 5.5 socket. You could also look at Sears for the Craftsman. Wiha makes some nice ones, but sometimes it is hard to find it in a local store. If you need it to be magnetic, get a tool magnetizer from Sears.


----------



## dig-it (Mar 17, 2007)

Thanks, but I`m looking for a one piece that I can use on my job. I carry a toolbag on my job(copier tech) and my experiences with the one handle, but many bits tools just don`t work too well for me. The closest I`ve found so far is the Wiha with the fexible shaft(not sure of these).


----------



## TMorita (Mar 17, 2007)

I have a 5.5mm Wiha. Excellent tool.

http://www.wihatools.com/

Toshi


----------



## rugbymatt (Mar 18, 2007)

dig-it said:


> The closest I`ve found so far is the Wiha with the fexible shaft(not sure of these).



I have a lot of Wiha tools, you will not go wrong with them. All Wiha tools are quality and will be able to take whatever you throw at them. I am an Elevator Constructor and I use Wiha screwdrivers everyday, they are top quality.


----------



## dig-it (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks Matt, according to their website, the fexible shaft nut drivers won`t be showing up till June of this year. I`ll bide my time with an Elora 5.5 till then.


----------



## 9volt (Mar 18, 2007)

Aren't tandard phillips/flathead bits 5.5mm? If so you could use any tood designed to accept those bits.


----------



## dig-it (Mar 18, 2007)

Thanks DJ, but I`ve never had much luck with the interchangeable bits type tools.



> Thanks, but I`m looking for a one piece that I can use on my job. I carry a toolbag on my job(copier tech) and my experiences with the one handle, but many bits tools just don`t work too well for me.


 


dammitjim said:


> Aren't tandard phillips/flathead bits 5.5mm? If so you could use any tood designed to accept those bits.


----------



## 9volt (Mar 18, 2007)

dig-it said:


> Thanks DJ, but I`ve never had much luck with the interchangeable bits type tools.



I think you're missing my point, but I just double checked and they are 6.5mm not 5.5mm, so it's moot anyway.


----------



## 9volt (Mar 18, 2007)

Is this what you want?

http://www.wihatools.com/277serMM.htm


----------



## 9volt (Mar 18, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0009OTGT8/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## dig-it (Mar 18, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> Is this what you want?
> 
> http://www.wihatools.com/277serMM.htm


 
Too small, the blade is less than 3 inches. I couldn`t generate the torque I need with one this size.


----------



## dig-it (Mar 18, 2007)

dammitjim said:


> http://www.amazon.com/KLEIN-Driver-Cushion-Grip-Hollow-Shaft-630-55MM/dp/B0009OTGT8/ref=sr_1_1/103-5692732-8534252?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1174236739&sr=8-1


 
That one would be the better of the two, but the blade length would still be a problem for my use. I just couldn`t access all the fasteners with that one.


----------



## dig-it (Mar 18, 2007)

This one would have been perfect.

http://www.crawfordtool.com/craw_5.5mag.html


----------



## dw51 (Mar 18, 2007)

If you are in a pinch, you could find a 7/32" driver. It's only .002" larger than 5.5mm. In my days as an auto technician, I used a 7/32" quite often on 5.5mm fasteners with no problems. You really couldn't tell the difference.


You may look up your local Snap-on or Mac tools truck. The 5.5mm is commonly used in automotive applications, so they should make a driver like you are wanting. Good luck.


----------



## JML (Mar 24, 2007)

Wera is a German manufacturer who makes one-piece nutdrivers and sockets in 5.5 mm. Their stuff is absolutely top-notch quality. Check out Wera Tools: http://www.wera.de/. Not very widely distributed, and pricey. You can get many of them from MSC Industrial Supply: http://www1.mscdirect.com/.

You said you don't like interchangable bits, but Wera's bits, handles, and ratcheting handles are in a class by themselves, and worth every penny. Once you use these tools, everything else isn't satisfying (even Wiha). One of the ratcheting pistol-grip handle sets includes several bit ranges and metric sockets, with a 5.5 in there.


----------



## dig-it (Jul 21, 2007)

I found the perfect one for my use. Here is the link in case anybody needs one.

http://www.imagesupplyservice.com/item104765.ctlg


----------



## RebelRAM (Jul 24, 2007)

When it comes to specialty stuff like this I get most of my tools from http://www.techni-tool.com/ or http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/
They have most everything for working on electronic equipment.

This is an excellent set,
http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-group.aspx?id=435

Xcelite is good quality affordable stuff, I have used quite a bit of their screwdrivers, nutdrivers and pliers.


----------



## skillet (Jul 25, 2007)

Hey dig it...

I use this one every day...
http://amessupply.com/view.cfm?aid=1&cid=D&sid=DD&fid=1602005&pid=1602005

I service Canon's.. What's yer' brand?

Gordon aka:skillet


----------



## dig-it (Jul 26, 2007)

skillet said:


> Hey dig it...
> 
> I use this one every day...
> http://amessupply.com/view.cfm?aid=1&cid=D&sid=DD&fid=1602005&pid=1602005
> ...


Canon here too, they must be the only ones that break. ;^)


----------

